# Law Enforcement and the Transgender Community



## mariomike (27 Aug 2016)

Aug 24, 2016

US Dept. of Justice training video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfGPx4xJHvM

"...features scenarios of three of the most common ways police officers encounter members of the transgender community and provides information, tools, and techniques to help ensure your interactions with them are mutually respectful and professional."

These are all non-emergency situations. But, as a retired First Responder, I found it interesting and informative.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Aug 2016)

Pretty good training video IMO. Seems really relevant to CF leadership too.  And maybe even with us shifting towards PeaceSupport ops.


----------



## mariomike (27 Aug 2016)

I liked how they handled scenario in the victim's home. 
Reminds me of some advice my partner gave me when I was a probie, "When they send us into somebody's home, likability is 90 percent of the battle." He was right!


----------

